# Thrush - can it make me feel really unwell?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have thrush down below and have cream from the hospital but I feel so unwell with it - can it make me feel this bad?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it's a pretty horrible thing to have, especially when your hormones are all over the place in pregnancy.  The cream should help and hopefully you will be able to feel more yourself soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks hun, never felt so awful


----------

